# Quedlinburg Runde, 15.11.2020 (x43)



## Lion60 (16 Nov. 2020)

Alle Digital gestempelt (Goldene Hexe):

HWN 8002 Saisoneröffnung 2019
HWN 9930 Sankt Wiperti
HWN 990826 St. Wiperti (Burgen und Schlösser)
HWN 990801 Schloss Quedlinburg (Burgen und Schlösser)
HWN 9931 Sankt Servatius
HWN 990611 Kloster St. Marien (Harzer Klosterwanderweg)



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Mit

HTC U11 Life 32GB blau fotografiert


----------

